# Hotel price gouging in KY



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Contact Mike at ASA - he may have some sway with the community leaders.


----------



## derwet (Jun 3, 2014)

Garceau said:


> Contact Mike at ASA - he may have some sway with the community leaders.


I agree 100% with Garceau. Contact Mike Tyrell at ASA.


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

derwet said:


> I agree 100% with Garceau. Contact Mike Tyrell at ASA.


Contact has been made and acknowledged with thanks. 

As a relative newbie (2013 Metropolis) to Pro ProAm shooting, will I find price gouging is the norm rather than the exception? We are the tail that wags the dog for a weekend in these communities. Rather than welcoming us with open arms and glad to have all their rooms booked, they are sending a message that if you want to shoot ASA this weekend and stay in our hotel, you will pay a premium.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Very much the exception - however I don't think its even legal for them to change the pricing on you after booking. You got a confirmation and that should be a binding document !


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

On a side note.... we always stay in Corbin just down the road. They got a Sonny's which is all you can eat GREAT BBQ


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

derwet said:


> I agree 100% with Garceau. Contact Mike Tyrell at ASA.


Contact has been made and acknowledged with thanks. 

As a relative newbie (2013 Metropolis) to Pro ProAm shooting, will I find price gouging is the norm rather than the exception? We are the tail that wags the dog for a weekend in these communities. Rather than welcoming us with open arms and glad to have all their rooms booked, they are sending a message that if you want to shoot ASA this weekend and stay in our hotel, you will pay a premium.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I got the same call too. I had to cancel mine anyways but I thought the call was fishy.


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

Mike Tyrell cc'd me on the email he sent to his contact in London. He was very blunt about the hotel pricing situation and the consequences, using Cullman as an example. I am still going. Budget Host in London took care of me today. Online booking said they were full so I called them direct. Very satisfied. If anyone is looking for a room they still have a couple left.


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

eyeswideopen said:


> Mike Tyrell cc'd me on the email he sent to his contact in London. He was very blunt about the hotel pricing situation and the consequences, using Cullman as an example. I am still going. Budget Host in London took care of me today. Online booking said they were full so I called them direct. Very satisfied. If anyone is looking for a room they still have a couple left.


You'll be very happy with the Budget Host Inn. It doesn't look all that great from the outside, but it has clean rooms with a nice staff.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

NateUK said:


> You'll be very happy with the Budget Host Inn. It doesn't look all that great from the outside, but it has clean rooms with a nice staff.


Good info.


----------



## josh1974 (May 25, 2014)

I ended up finding a room at the Super 8 in London. Not great reviews but, didn't have much choice. Next year I will be booking all my rooms at the same time.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

It happens everywhere but like Garceau said I don't think that is legal to change a price after its been confirmed and paid for. We rented a room one night somewhere in PA and I noticed a memo on the calendar behind the hostess. It was an event that was happening the following weekend. I figured I knew but I asked why they had it written down and she said they document all events because the room prices raise for the duration of local events. I don't recall the exact price I paid that night but she said same room would go up as much as 150% for the event the very next weekend.


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

While shopping for a new hotel, I was writing down the rates, for "special event pricing" in London for the week of the ProAm and one week after the ProAm. Most hotels have raised their rates only a small amount, $6-10 per night. Which I can see as reasonable as they will probably have some increased overhead due to additional staff needed for cleaning and laundry, food cost for those that provide a breakfast. But, there are three that are just flat sticking it to the ASA shooters.

For 3 nights Th-Fri-Sat. Red Roof Inn-London has tacked on an average of *$41 per night*. $386 for the ProAm week, one week later the June 7th-12th, $245. 
The aforementioned Days Inn- London, same dates, *$30 per night* $270 vs. $180 and the Super 8-London, *$21.66 per night*, $260 vs $195

Aside from these 3, I also checked the per night increase with Microtel-London $9, Holiday Inn Express-London $10, Hampton Inn-Corbin $6 Holiday Inn Express-Corbin $10.

The numbers speak for themselves. As Mike Tyrell put it in his email, "they may get their blood money for this year but thereafter will be getting 100% of nothing".


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

We stay at the super 8 there in London it ain't bad it looks kinda raty.but the rooms are clean...the Italian place out front of there is pretty good food


----------



## lawyer1333 (Nov 5, 2014)

file a compaint with the better business bureau


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Is there camping on sight at the London Ketucky shoot or close bye?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3Darchr said:


> Is there camping on sight at the London Ketucky shoot or close bye?


Levi Jackson Park directly across the street. Nice place.


----------



## hoyt47 (Jul 29, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to me in London a few years ago. It was my fault that I forgot my confirmation letter and they wouldn't honor my reserved rate... Its a bunch of BS for the money that we all spend in their town for the weekend.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Budget host is great. Stay there every year. American owned and operated.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

We stayed in Corbin also last year.. not much goes on there but +1 about the Sonnys place.. the food there is great and the people are nice!!!

It's not that much of a drive from the shoot either and traffic ain't as bad as that main drag where the other hotels are


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> Levi Jackson Park directly across the street. Nice place.


I think it's booked, very few spots left when we got ours in January!


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

Received a phone call from a Laurel County tourism official. They had researched my complaint, and wanted to let me know what the local Days Inn had done violated Wyndham corporate policy. The person I spoke with was sincerely concerned with this situation. The hospitality industry of London-Corbin and the surrounding area certainly understand and truly appreciate the economic impact that the ASA shooters have on their local economy. Annually, there are 38 "special events" hosted by Laurel County tourism. The ASA Pro/Am shoot is the largest event they host.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Jacking prices up for "special events" in normal in KY. Try staying anywhere around Louisville during the Kentucky Derby. Normal prices are raised from $30's-$50's to well over $200, $300 in some cases. That's been my experience...


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad I got family in Corbin...Good luck to you getting this resolved & good luck to all the shooters attending...Should be a great weekend!!! 7 more weeks boys!


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

I am in the process of buying a camper now. I have had several hotels try to do me the same way. The comfort inn in Cullman tried to get me for $189 a night last year. I have had zero problems this year but I booked rooms early in the year. Not sure what they are thinking by trying to gouge people like that.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

MS Skeeter said:


> I am in the process of buying a camper now. I have had several hotels try to do me the same way. The comfort inn in Cullman tried to get me for $189 a night last year. I have had zero problems this year but I booked rooms early in the year. Not sure what they are thinking by trying to gouge people like that.


 $189 a nite?!?!?! My gosh...It's KY,Not New York.lol.


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah that's what I said. We sent it to Mike and the people with the cullman when they were asking for evidence of price gouging. We paid $109 for that dump econo lodge then spent $40 on stuff to clean the room so we could stand the smell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

The shoot promoters need to get organized and get all this stuff taken care of ahead of time. The ASA could do this if they wanted to.

They need to get with the visitors bureau and get a list of preferred hotels and have a discount code for the participants of that event. Some hotels will not want to play but those won't be on the list.

When we went to USA Archery outdoor nationals last year (Alabama) we had access to all that info, hotels that offer special rates for the event, restaurants that offer us discounts, local attraction discounts. Our welcome packets had discount coupons to a few local businesses.
The town welcomed us with open arms. At the Welcome Reception I believe the Mayor (of Decatur) was in the serving line dishing out our dinner for us. She was very grateful that we were there.

Having a large event in those cities has a huge impact on the local economy and they need to treat the participants with some respect. It's up to the event organizer to make sure that information get out to the participants.


----------



## Huckfinn70 (Mar 4, 2004)

I booked kinda late. I got a room at the Red Roof Inn in Somerset, KY. It's about 30 miles from London. 68 per night. May be a bit of a drive, but I can deal with that.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

eyeswideopen said:


> Contact has been made and acknowledged with thanks.
> 
> As a relative newbie (2013 Metropolis) to Pro ProAm shooting, will I find price gouging is the norm rather than the exception? We are the tail that wags the dog for a weekend in these communities. Rather than welcoming us with open arms and glad to have all their rooms booked, they are sending a message that if you want to shoot ASA this weekend and stay in our hotel, you will pay a premium.


. Do what most everyone does....stay in Paducah there isn't any gouging for that event there as it has been in past years in superman town..... I believe they curb that but it still cheaper to stay on the KY side


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

We stayed at the day's inn in London a couple years ago .It was a dump I would sleep on a park bench before I ever stayed there again .The room smelled like smoke ( NO SMOKING ROOM ) Half the lights didn't work ,the mattress looked like it came from the landfill ,breakfest was a joke .Never again will I stay at any Day's Inn .


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

John-in-VA said:


> We stayed at the day's inn in London a couple years ago .It was a dump I would sleep on a park bench before I ever stayed there again .The room smelled like smoke ( NO SMOKING ROOM ) Half the lights didn't work ,the mattress looked like it came from the landfill ,breakfest was a joke .Never again will I stay at any Day's Inn .


That makes me feel alittle better about canceling my room! How's the country inn and suites in London ?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

We now stay at Hampton Inn Yes it cost more but you get what you pay for a much better nights sleep ,great breakfest ,clean non smoke smelling rooms ,and quite .The only other place I have stayed in in London is the red roof inn not bad .
I'm headed back to Hampton inn again this year .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> We stayed at the day's inn in London a couple years ago .It was a dump I would sleep on a park bench before I ever stayed there again .The room smelled like smoke ( NO SMOKING ROOM ) Half the lights didn't work ,the mattress looked like it came from the landfill ,breakfest was a joke .Never again will I stay at any Day's Inn .


Where di we stay last year John? Hampton Inn or Corbin???

That place was super nice. John and I split a room and it came to $180 a piece for three nights I think with taxes and all. Coffee and cookies severed nightly to you to enjoy while just relaxing in the breakfast area, hot breakfast each morning. The place was super clean!!
About a 15-20 minute ride to the shoot.
My group like Chedders for our evening meal. Can still taste that Tilapia with a mango salsa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Sloniger (Mar 15, 2007)

I heard from some guys that hotel prices around Bloomington for 2nd leg of IBO are inflated. I'm trying to find a reasonable place for my camper there.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Bo Bob said:


> Where di we stay last year John? Hampton Inn or Corbin???
> 
> That place was super nice. John and I split a room and it came to $180 a piece for three nights I think with taxes and all. Coffee and cookies severed nightly to you to enjoy while just relaxing in the breakfast area, hot breakfast each morning. The place was super clean!!
> About a 15-20 minute ride to the shoot.
> My group like Chedders for our evening meal. Can still taste that Tilapia with a mango salsa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ya Bob we stayed at the Hampton inn ,are you going again this year I'm all ready booked it the same place .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Ya Bob we stayed at the Hampton inn ,are you going again this year I'm all ready booked it the same place .


No. Havent really even dusted the bow off yet this year. The boys are keeping me too busy.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Huntin Hard said:


> That makes me feel alittle better about canceling my room! How's the country inn and suites in London ?


Stayed there a couple years ago. Nice place then with a good breakfast.


----------



## BARBWIRE (Feb 12, 2015)

None of this sounds good for me.I have camping spots booked for the rest of the year.I may be selling my camper after this ASA.Looks like im not getting a good room for the rest of the year.But on a side note,my camping spots may b up for grab!LOL


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Glad I got this if I decide to go. Queen size bed on bottom twin on top 19"flat screen and a big Ole refrigerator 
Truck stop in london and corbin, ky. Lol









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ca1224 (Dec 13, 2013)

Huntin Hard said:


> That makes me feel alittle better about canceling my room! How's the country inn and suites in London ?


We stayed there last year, not a bad place to stay , a little tricky to get out on 192. but not to bad..


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

MS Skeeter said:


> I am in the process of buying a camper now. I have had several hotels try to do me the same way. The comfort inn in Cullman tried to get me for $189 a night last year. I have had zero problems this year but I booked rooms early in the year. Not sure what they are thinking by trying to gouge people like that.


That's more than I paid to stay at Casears Palace in Vegas the week of the 2nd largest convention of the year in Vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Increased room rates during event weeks is a common practice, but not after the reservation is confirmed....


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

Tom Sloniger said:


> I heard from some guys that hotel prices around Bloomington for 2nd leg of IBO are inflated. I'm trying to find a reasonable place for my camper there.


There's a jellystone park about 4 miles away


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Looking like there will be a new venue come next year ......


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

John-in-VA said:


> We stayed at the day's inn in London a couple years ago .It was a dump I would sleep on a park bench before I ever stayed there again .The room smelled like smoke ( NO SMOKING ROOM ) Half the lights didn't work ,the mattress looked like it came from the landfill ,breakfest was a joke .Never again will I stay at any Day's Inn .


Lol, what fond memories.


----------



## mudd32 (Jan 4, 2014)

I just booked a room yesterday on hotels.com for $70


----------



## Trueflight1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Corbin still has lots of rooms you can also check somerset richmond and williamsburg all within 40 min of the shoot.


----------



## tadpole (Oct 10, 2005)

XForce Girl said:


> The shoot promoters need to get organized and get all this stuff taken care of ahead of time. The ASA could do this if they wanted to.
> 
> They need to get with the visitors bureau and get a list of preferred hotels and have a discount code for the participants of that event. Some hotels will not want to play but those won't be on the list.
> 
> ...


Mike does meet with Visitors bureau and chambers but just like what happened in Cullman the hotels raised the rates anyway and thats why he cancelled having anymore there. Mike and his crew do a great job at organizing these events.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Looking like there will be a new venue come next year ......


Why would ASA move away from the location of their most popular shoot?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

They have in the past...


----------

